# New Aeropress?



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

I think I need a new Aeropress. Recently, when I start "the plunge", the air expels instantly so the plunger makes direct contact with the ground coffee. Anybody got any thoughts please?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jez H said:


> I think I need a new Aeropress. Recently, when I start "the plunge", the air expels instantly so the plunger makes direct contact with the ground coffee. Anybody got any thoughts please?


The air's coming out the top? Think you can get replacement plungers.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> The air's coming out the top? Think you can get replacement plungers.


Jez - have you stored the aeropress with the plunger part inside the outer tube? If you have the chances are that the rubber plunger part has been compressed which then causes the air to escape as ashcroc described.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

salty said:


> Jez - have you stored the aeropress with the plunger part inside the outer tube? If you have the chances are that the rubber plunger part has been compressed which then causes the air to escape as ashcroc described.


no I haven't Salty. It's reasonably new too, about 1 year old.

I didn't know you could get new plungers Ash, thanks.

I'm pressuming it will be compromising the taste of my coffee?


----------



## Zephyp (Mar 1, 2017)

Using the old rubber will affect the taste, but only you can tell us how much and if it warrants a replacement. If the rubber lets out air, I assume it also leaks out the brew when the air is expunged, or are you done plunging at that point? A new rubber part shouldn't cost you too much, should you want to replace it.

The rubber should last longer. Are you making sure you plunge straight down and don't angle it? Some kind of damage or a part of the rubber being compressed over a period of time could put it out of shape.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Zephyp said:


> Using the old rubber will affect the taste, but only you can tell us how much and if it warrants a replacement. If the rubber lets out air, I assume it also leaks out the brew when the air is expunged, or are you done plunging at that point? A new rubber part shouldn't cost you too much, should you want to replace it.
> 
> The rubber should last longer. Are you making sure you plunge straight down and don't angle it? Some kind of damage or a part of the rubber being compressed over a period of time could put it out of shape.


No, using it exactly as it should be. Always a "straight plunge" & never wash it with soap. I only brew 2-3 cups a day & thought it would have lasted a lot longer to be honest. My previous one lasted 2-3 years.


----------

